# White Washing dark paneling



## Billytrail (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a dark paneled wall and want to White Wash or Pickel it. Can this be done & how????:wallbash:

Thank you, Billy


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Don/t.. After my mother passed her kitchen/dens was in dark walnut everyone was saying paint it. I found some in the attic that was left over when the house was built. This was in the mid 60's. The paneling was THICK not the crap you see today. I tried painting the scrap. I sanded primed and it still looked like crap. The house was on the market for a few months. The house was then 2nd house in that subdivision to me built. My parents lost a third bedroom and added it to the living room and master bedroom. It had a huge two car garage with ceilings so high you could put a lift in and work under you car standing up. I said that garage would sell the house would sell the house.. I had a date in mind that if the house didn't sell the paneling would go..Luckily it sold. I wasn't going to paint it. A friend in the dry wall biz said cover it with 1/4 inch drywall, It would have been easier and not as labor intensive with all the painting sanding and sealing. Think about it before you jump.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

First question ...is it real wood...can it be preped to accept a tinted laquer spray? Some panneling has a thin plastic coating to look like wood. Corbott makes a good oil base pickeling stain...but it will not stick to cheap panneling...works well on Oak. You know what they say..."It`s easier to go darker than lighter" Stay tuned...there might be some more advise out there!


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

i looked into this not to long ago to paint my girlfriends grandmas kitchen.....she's got that paneling from the 60's with funny designs on it and the ol 60's color yellow's and orages. anyways from what i got of the net ya got use some tsp or somthing to wash the wall with....after you sanded and tack cloth it. then use a good oil based primer, 2 coats....then 2 coats of paint. 

if you skip any of them steps it's a waste of you'r time because it will chip and peel like nothing......you should see the walls in my apartment, ya bump it and there goes more paint chips. 

also the 1/4" dry wall would be faster....if you know how to drywall,but i dont' know the cost of sheet rock, tape,mud, etc. could add up........but it beats all that sanding.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

A job I was on a long time ago had the same dark paneling that the customer wanted to "go away" The painters came in and hung what looked like thick wallpaper, skim coated it, and then painted.


----------



## Billytrail (Jun 13, 2007)

*Paneling*

:thumbsup: Thanks to all for you info. It is the cheap paneling. Sound like a lot of work,no matter how I go.:thumbsup:
Thanks again:smile:


----------

